# Rebuilding Phase?



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

Now that the cornerstone of our franchise is gone, how long do you think this rebuilding phase will take to get us back in the top 6 of our conference? I personally don't think that Minnesota will ever recover from this move, but I hope im wrong.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I hope you come back earlier, but I don't think you got enough for Garnett. Telfair sucks and Green is just a ball of potential. Jefferson will be a very good player, but he's replacing a great player. 

The existing talent is okay- Foye & Brewer are good prospects, but maybe not future all-stars.

You should have traded with Chicago a year earlier- I understand you were offered the number two pick, Deng and Chandler- that's potentially a great starting lineup- Aldridge, Deng & Chandler.

One thing I am curious about, now that you have 17 players, who will be cut?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I hope you come back earlier, but I don't think you got enough for Garnett. Telfair sucks and Green is just a ball of potential. Jefferson will be a very good player, but he's replacing a great player.
> 
> The existing talent is okay- Foye & Brewer are good prospects, but maybe not future all-stars.
> 
> ...


Hudson, i thing as of today, is gone. I don't think that Ratliff will ever see the floor..


----------



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

bruno34115 said:


> Hudson, i thing as of today, is gone. I don't think that Ratliff will ever see the floor..



please please please cut marko jaric. the guy is the biggest plug in NBA history. All marko jaric has proved so far is that he can put his jersey on backwards


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

What does being "built" constitute? It took us 8 years to make the playoffs the first time, and 15 years to become a true contender (which lasted exactly 1 year). So if the past is a good guide, we can enjoy horribleness and mediocrity until about 2020.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

You need an "or more" option - look at Atlanta, Orlando, Toronto and Philidelphia, amongst others..
Getting a decent playoff team through rebuilding takes a hellish long time, and top 6 in the West?!
Hell.. You'll need a lot of luck in the draft for that, and even more desperately - a new GM.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It all depends on who we draft next.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> It all depends on who we draft next.


It also all depends on how we acquire via trade, but with the case with McHale, we won't be too lucky. Please step down and let the Mayor do the job. I even trusted him more.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

The Era of Randy Foye has begun


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Just imagine, next year Theo and Ricky Davis expire. Imagine that cap space from that alone, and if they can dump Hudson somewhere it gets even better. But imagine, Foye, Brewer, Jefferson, Gerald, and Bash. Amazing.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> The Era of Randy Foye has begun


Al Jefferson?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> Al Jefferson?


It's Randy Foye's team IMO...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

jefferson will develop before foye...and being a big man i think it will end up being his team rather than foyes...although foye should compliment him very well


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It will be built around Foye, Jefferson, and I want to say who ever we draft next summer, hopefully being Rose...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Just imagine, next year Theo and Ricky Davis expire. Imagine that cap space from that alone, and if they can dump Hudson somewhere it gets even better. But imagine, Foye, Brewer, Jefferson, Gerald, and Bash. Amazing.


Blount and Jaric will the only ones with overpaid contracts, meh.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> It's Randy Foye's team IMO...


He needs to prove that he is capable to lead the team and behind the reins. I say it's not time yet. He just need to do more since KG is gone.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jefferson & Foye can share the team. God I can't wait for the season now!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know. McHale is capable to do something worse for our team.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> It will be built around Foye, Jefferson, and I want to say who ever we draft next summer, hopefully being Rose...



So far, of the top 3 little guards in next year's draft (well, possibly - Rose, Mayo and Gordon) Rose is the one I see fitting on the Wolves team best - he's big enough to guard SG's so Foye can guard PG's, while he can run the team on offense better than Foye ever will.
A similar situation to Hinrich/Gordon in Chicago, where Hinrich (at 6'3 ish) guards the better or bigger guard, and Gordon tries to stay in front of the pg.
Of course, Hinrich is a very good defensive player, but that type of situation would work imo - especially with a dominant post guy like Jefferson.
A taller SG that can handle/pass more than decently would also be a good fit. This would relegate McCants to a backup role, but I think that's all he'd ever be anyway.

I'm thinking (2 or 3 years down the line) a rotation of
Brewer/Green/Gomes
Foye/McCants/Green
Rose/veteran/Foye
in the backcourt. I see no place for Telfair there, if he doesn't accept a (very) small contract.

The veteran would either be signed, or acquired with expirings/veterans - Blount, Davis, Jaric, whatever..
And no, that doesn't mean all the Wolves can get for Davis is a veteran pg - but in my opinion that's one of the paths they should look into. You can't guarantee getting Rose when he comes out, so a player (and coach) that can mold Foye into a better playmaker is a must. He obviously needs to be able to feed the post properly, and a drive/kick game will be important with McCants/Brewer.


edit:
After doing some modest research (_very_ modest) I'd like to add that Eric Gordon _would_ be a good fit too. He has the size and athleticism to play both the 1 and 2 (listed at 6'4, 220), and is more of a combo-guard than Rose.. but if Foye developes his pg skills, that won't matter as much.
From nbadraft.net:



> Strengths: Tremendous leaper with great outside shooting ability ... Really excels at taking the ball inside and drawing contact ... Makes spectacular dunks on a regular basis ... Excellent scorer with good mental toughness ... Shows great body strength at a young age ... Terrific body balance ... Quick feet and an explosive first step ... Has a good feel for the game ... Shoots well off the dribble with a developing mid range game ... Outside shooting stands out ... Shows excellent desire and intensity defensively, good at anticipating steals ... Good competitor ... Athletic ability helps to overcome his size disadvantage for the NBA ... Solid rebounder ...
> 
> Weaknesses: A little small for the 2 guard position at 6-4, but his freakish athleticism makes up for it ... Lacks great vision, passing ability ... Can become too enamored with the 3 point shot ... His in between game is under utilized because he's so effective from the outside and taking the ball to the basket ... Needs to concentrate on becoming a better passer ... Lack of length may make creating shots difficult ... Should look to get more height on his jump shot ... Must work on becoming more under control driving to the basket ...


I mention all this because he's more likely to be available than Rose, who in my view is the #1 so far. All this is assuming these guys are 1 and done, of course.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Jefferson is there all ready. He's a hell of a player. The biggest question mark in that trade is Green. Will he become T-Mac, Kedrick Brown, or somewhere in between? We'll see.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Foye and Jefferson are ready to go, they have all the talents already.

the supporting groups development will be the reason for how quickly (or slowly) we return to playoffs level...

if telfair, green, mccants can reach close to their potential and become productive then the team is a lot closer to succeeding, where as if they dont the wolves would have to look elsewhere which could take years.


----------

